# Showing breeding stock at fair



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a traditional doe and a red doe both bred to a dappled buck. And I'm getting a traditional doe with white spots on her head and a black doe with two white spotted bred to a dappled boer buck. My question is, I am showing goats at the state fair this year and can I show a dappled doe in breeding stock?

Thanks


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Dappled bucks are accepted but I dont think state fairs usually allow bucks. You're going to have to find out what the classes are.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I wouldn't see why you couldn't show a dappled doe in the breeding stock class. She's a breeding animal she just happened to be born with spots is all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I think it is OK, however the best thing to do is, to contact the fair and rules to make sure.


----------

